# Kings of Navarre



## kahlds (May 30, 2013)

I'm going to have my kayak off Navarre beach for a week. I've never fished for kings before. Any rig suggestions? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

YouTube duster rig and you will be set. Be careful out there this week weather is not looking yak friendly. I'll get over there if the seas calm down


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Definitely a bad weekend- 
I'll 2nd the duster. I also used to have good luck with drifting a naked cigar around.


----------



## kahlds (May 30, 2013)

How far out do I need to be trolling?


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just past the color change. A little farther out than the pier. Sometimes we camp out a little ways out from the pier but remoras can be bad there. This next week is not looking really good though for a yak.


----------



## stephenb (Mar 27, 2013)

andrewsa43 said:


> Just past the color change. A little farther out than the pier. Sometimes we camp out a little ways out from the pier but remoras can be bad there. This next week is not looking really good though for a yak.


How accurate is magic seaweed?It is showing that things could get better towards the end of next week.


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

I use this forecast http://www.srh.noaa.gov/mob/?n=marine and its pretty good. Swellinfo us another good one but add 1ft to all of their forecasts. If the say 1ft its probably 2ft. My general marker is if the first website I listed says 1ft or less and 10k winds or less, I'm good to go.


----------



## stephenb (Mar 27, 2013)

andrewsa43 said:


> I use this forecast My general marker is if the first ... was actually going to be my next question :)


----------



## Boomy (Jun 1, 2015)

I was out trolling swim baits and jigging with no luck. Trying again tomorrow but with cigar minnows. Didn't have a chance to pick some up this morning


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

dont worry with buying baits spend your money on sabiki rigs and catch live baits stay away from dusters and heavy wire use #3 wire and 1 or 2 4x treble hooks and u will get more than u need


----------



## kahlds (May 30, 2013)

*Manns Stretch Lure*

Do you guys use wire when trolling one of these lures?


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

I use 60lb single strand but lots of guys have their preferences. Some even use 80 or 100lb mono and say it holds up for one or two fish


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

I use a very light bronze leader, usually 30lb,and have never lost king's due to wire failure. The most important part, I feel, is the knot you use. A simple haywire barrel twist is sufficient and if you tye it right it'll never fail you. Just my .02 worth


Scott


----------

